# SPS Schütze Y-D-Anlauf



## cedurak (28 Mai 2018)

Ich würde gerne mit einer SPS einen Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf durchführen mit einem 15kW Motor, welcher 55A>I>50A Nennstrom aufweist. Die Ansteuerung der Spule soll somit mittels 24V DC geschehen und der Ausgangsstrom der SPS liegt lediglich bei 0.5A. Kennt da jemand passende Schütze oder hat eine Idee, wie ich das realisieren kann?


----------



## weißnix_ (28 Mai 2018)

Kannst Du mal mehr Daten zum Motor schicken? Foto vom Typenschild wäre perfekt.
Zu den schützen: Alle Eaton-Schütze zum Beispiel sind geeignet. Die neueren Typen in der Größenordnung haben allesamt mittlerweile eine eigene el. Spulenansteuerung mit Stromspartechnik.


----------



## cedurak (28 Mai 2018)

(ja, ich weiß, dass der Motor in unserem Netz nur für Stern ausgelegt ist, er wird im 220V-Netz, nicht im 400V-Netz betrieben) 
Ich werde dann mal bei Eaton nachschauen, danke dir! Falls du ein passendes zu meinem Motor kennst/siehst, könntest du mir das ggf. mitteilen?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (28 Mai 2018)

Ich würde standardmäßige Siemens Kombi nehmen z.B. so wie diese hier https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/WW/Catalog/Product/3RA1445-8XC21-1BB4 
Größenordnung entsprechend anpassen.

Wenn der notwendige Anzugsstrom der Schütze größer als die von der SPS bereitgestellten Werte wird, dann einen Optokoppler mit Leistungssausgang nehmen, wie z.B. diesen                *Solid-State-Relaisklemme - DEK-OE- 5DC/ 24DC/100KHZ - 2964270*

https://www.phoenixcontact.com/online/portal/de?uri=pxc-oc-itemdetail:pid=2964270&library=dede&tab=1

Mal anders gefragt, was hindert dich daran, selber eine entsprechende Auslegung der Schützkombination zu machen ? Schlecht gelernt im Studium ? Ich hoffe, du musst den Job nur für deine Gartenpumpe machen.


----------



## cedurak (28 Mai 2018)

Im Verlaufe des Studium habe ich die Auslegung der Schütze nicht gelernt, nein. 
Mein Problem ist aber, dass der Anzugsstrom der Spule in keinem Datenblatt der Schütze enthalten ist, sodass ich nicht weiß, ob der Strom der SPS ausreicht. 
Ansonsten muss ja "nur" auf Gebrauchskategorie, Strom und Leistung geachtet werden, oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Mai 2018)

> Mein Problem ist aber, dass der Anzugsstrom der Spule in keinem Datenblatt der Schütze enthalten ist



Also in meinem Katalogen stehen "Anzugsleistung" und "Halteleistung" in Watt immer dabei.
Z.b. Siemens Sirius


----------



## Gleichstromer (28 Mai 2018)

Bei Schützen mit DC-Spule - wie bei ohmsch-induktiven Lasten allgemein - gibt es keinen erhöhten Einschaltstrom, ganz im Gegenteil, der Spulenstrom steigt nach einer e-Funktion an, daher haben  Schütze mit DC-Spule auch größere Schaltzeiten. Der ohmsche Spulenwiderstand bestimmt den Strom.

Bei Schützen mit AC-Spule wird der Einschaltstrom durch den Luftspalt im Magnetkreis (Schütz nicht betätigt, Anker offen, geringe Induktivität) verursacht, wenn das Schütz angezogen hat, ist der Luftspalt geschlossen, dann ist der Strom gering (hohe Induktivität).

Wichtiger bei DC-Spulen ist das Dämpfen der Induktionsspannung beim Ausschalten.

Das Verhalten eine Spule bei AC/DC war aber bestimmt Thema !?


----------



## cedurak (28 Mai 2018)

13,3W bei 24VDC bedeutet 0,55A während die SPS nur 0,5A liefert.


----------



## acid (28 Mai 2018)

Wäre ein Sanftanlauf bei 15kW nicht schon eine Überlegung wert? 
Die Ansteuerung erfolgt dabei elektronisch, somit hättest du auch kein Problem mit dem Ausgang. 

Wenn der Ausgang zu wenig Strom liefert, wäre ein Optokoppler wie in #4 erwähnt, eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## weißnix_ (28 Mai 2018)

Die Einschaltleistung der infragekommenden z.B. Eaton DILM50...75 liegt bei 24W. Deren Halteleistung bei 0,5W.
Erfordert also schon ein Hilfsrelais oder entsprechend leistungsfähige Digitalausgänge.


----------



## weißnix_ (28 Mai 2018)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Bei Schützen mit DC-Spule - wie bei ohmsch-induktiven Lasten allgemein - gibt es keinen erhöhten Einschaltstrom, ganz im Gegenteil, der Spulenstrom steigt nach einer e-Funktion an, daher haben  Schütze mit DC-Spule auch größere Schaltzeiten. Der ohmsche Spulenwiderstand bestimmt den Strom.



Stimmt so bei den "Energiespargeräten" nicht mehr. Siehe oben. Ein DILM50-RCD24 z.B. hat eine leistungsabregelung inclusive.


----------



## testwolf (10 Juni 2018)

würde auch den Sanftanlauf nehmen, aber 3~ 220V ? Kann der glaub ich nicht...


----------



## Mr.Spok (11 Juni 2018)

Sanftanlauf Danfoss MCD200-Serie, beginnt ab 3~200V AC, Steuerspannung 24VDC.
Da ist auch Gleich der Motorschutz mit eingebaut.

http://www.digitable.de/pdf-dateien/MCD200 Projektierungshandbuch.pdf

Jan


----------



## Dr Mik (12 Juni 2018)

Koppelrelais mit 24V von der SPS ansteuern, Leistungsschütze mit 230V Spulenspannung nehmen. Sind auch wesentlich günstiger.
Gruß,
Mik


----------



## vollmi (14 Juni 2018)

Dr Mik schrieb:


> Koppelrelais mit 24V von der SPS ansteuern, Leistungsschütze mit 230V Spulenspannung nehmen. Sind auch wesentlich günstiger.
> Gruß,
> Mik



Wieso dann nicht gleich über Triac oder Relais Ausgangskarten gehen?
RQ 4x120VDC-230VAC/5A NO MA ST
(6ES7132-6MD00-0BB1)
oder
RQ 4x120VDC-230VAC/5A NO ST
(6ES7132-6HD01-0BB1)

ich nutze die für so richtig grossen Schützen wo ich den Sterndreieckanlauf eh nicht mehr sinnvoll über ein Sterndreieckrelais machen kann.


----------

